# Ranger culture question



## carlo amedio (Feb 14, 2017)

What is the general attitude the ranger regiment has on being a quiet professional? A while ago I read the book violence of action and I recall a story in which a private was RFSed from the 75th for calling a friend and bragging about how his platoon had just aided in repelling an attack. This got me thinking about how [Name auto-filtered; he is not welcome here] wrote in one of his books that most SOF guys won't tell anyone what they do because it "makes them feel cool". are rangers allowed to tell others what they do? how often is this enforced?


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 14, 2017)

"name auto-filtered; he is not welcome here"? now I have more questions.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 14, 2017)

Our missions and jobs are made public, as higher command sees fit. It is not our job or place to talk about things without getting approval for disclosure, as all the reputable books have been.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

[Name auto-filtered; he is not welcome here]


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> "name auto-filtered; he is not welcome here"? now I have more questions.



And those will not be answered here. He is filtered for a reason and that's it.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 14, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Our missions and jobs are made public, as higher command sees fit. It is not our job or place to talk about things without getting approval for disclosure, as all the reputable books have been.



Thank you for the answer, but how far does this extend? Are rangers allowed to tell people that they are rangers?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> Thank you for the answer, but how far does this extend? Are rangers allowed to tell people that they are rangers?



Lol yes dude.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

Rangers are infantrymen. While they have a specialized selection and it is a SOF unit, they are infantryman, mortarmen, and other support jobs. Maybe in one company they have a job that would keep them from advertising where they work, it isn't that important. To be honest, almost anyone in the military can say where they work. Even a guy in those other places can say where they work...


----------



## medicchick (Feb 14, 2017)

There is a difference between telling someone about your job and giving details about specific missions/events.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 14, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Lol yes dude.


lol thanks, I know that was a pretty extreme jump, but when I read Chris kyles book he told people he drove an ice cream truck for a living. I would venture to guess this had more to do with avoiding follow-up questions than breaking any rules?


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 14, 2017)

medicchick said:


> There is a difference between telling someone about your job and giving details about specific missions/events.


ok, that makes sense


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> lol thanks, I know that was a pretty extreme jump, but when I read Chris kyles book he told people he drove an ice cream truck for a living. I would venture to guess this had more to do with avoiding follow-up questions than breaking any rules?



Yeah well that is a typical gay ass SEAL response. SEALs tend to think being a quiet professional means lying to everyone about what you do, while doing it, then writing books when you are done.


----------



## benroliver (Feb 15, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah well that is a typical gay ass SEAL response. SEALs tend to think being a quiet professional means lying to everyone about what you do, while doing it, then writing books when you are done.



Savage...Remind me not to get on your bad side


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 15, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> lol thanks, I know that was a pretty extreme jump, but when I read Chris kyles book he told people he drove an ice cream truck for a living. I would venture to guess this had more to do with avoiding follow-up questions than breaking any rules?



Generally speaking, I didn't talk much at random with people about who I was with or what I did, unless they asked. At which point attention starts getting paid, as there's a difference between idle benign interest and focused interest.  Of course, not everyone's brilliant and at one point I had a congressional staffer totally buying that during the laser eye surgery I received in-service, I also had an optical nerve interlink surgically installed that allowed direct interface with digital targeting systems like thermal rifle scopes, etc.  She was flipping out about it because "that's so cool but my boss is on the national defense comittee how come i never heard of it i'm going to ask about it on monday"

Have fun with that. LOL.

Sometimes it was fun to string along with bullshit, sometimes just being blunt when people were cool and active themselves, sometimes deflecting when there wasn't any necessity to involve my job in the conversation.  It's situational.


----------



## benroliver (Feb 15, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Generally speaking, I didn't talk much at random with people about who I was with or what I did, unless they asked. At which point attention starts getting paid, as there's a difference between idle benign interest and focused interest.  Of course, not everyone's brilliant and at one point I had a congressional staffer totally buying that during the laser eye surgery I received in-service, I also had an optical nerve interlink surgically installed that allowed direct interface with digital targeting systems like thermal rifle scopes, etc.  She was flipping out about it because "that's so cool but my boss is on the national defense comittee how come i never heard of it i'm going to ask about it on monday"
> 
> Have fun with that. LOL.
> 
> Sometimes it was fun to string along with bullshit, sometimes just being blunt when people were cool and active themselves, sometimes deflecting when there wasn't any necessity to involve my job in the conversation.  It's situational.




Lol a friend of mine asked me what my goals are when I swore in last week and I said I would love to be a Ranger medic and he goes, " Why would you join the Army to be a Park Ranger, thats a thing?"


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> What is the general attitude the ranger regiment has on being a quiet professional? A while ago *I read the book violence of action *and I recall a story in which a private was RFSed from the 75th for calling a friend and bragging about how his platoon had just aided in repelling an attack. This got me thinking about how [Name auto-filtered; he is not welcome here] wrote in one of his books that most SOF guys won't tell anyone what they do because it "makes them feel cool". are rangers allowed to tell others what they do? how often is this enforced?



I have heard of this book of which you speak.  What did you think about it?


"he who shall not be named" is wrong about "most SOF guys won't tell anyone."  The evidence is that he wrote about it in the first place, and whatever he wrote was so egregious that we don't even allow his name to be spoken (and to be honest, I don't even know who we're talking about).

I explained the phenomenon of SOF types talking out of school like this:  it's no fun to be part of a secret club if no one knows you're in it.  And if your whole identity is tied up in that, and there are no real consequences for doing it, why WOULDN'T you be an oath-breaking asshole and write a tell-all book about what you did?

There are very distinct SOF "tribes," and some of them have a more quiet-professional approach than others.  It's entirely possible to write a book about what you did in SOF, or even about your unit.  You just have to do it the right way and get it cleared by the right people.  But most of the people writing are more concerned about making a buck.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I have heard of this book of which you speak.  What did you think about it?
> 
> 
> "he who shall not be named" is wrong about "most SOF guys won't tell anyone."  The evidence is that he wrote about it in the first place, and whatever he wrote was so egregious that we don't even allow his name to be spoken (and to be honest, I don't even know who we're talking about).
> ...



Well, I loved Violence of Action and thought it was an excellent book showing the progression of the 75th. the best chapter IMO was "into the water" because it showed how the regiment went from making BPs to operating side by side with DEVGRU.

Thanks for taking the time to reply, and as for the guy I guess I'm not allowed to talk about, I was really under the impression he was highly respected in the special ops community, and I would guess it was something else he did that got him auto-filtered. I would say why, but after AWP 's reply, I think it's best to stifle my curiosity.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 15, 2017)

benroliver said:


> Lol a friend of mine asked me what my goals are when I swore in last week and I said I would love to be a Ranger medic and he goes, " Why would you join the Army to be a Park Ranger, thats a thing?"


I told a guy I used to be friends with I was trying to become a Ranger when I ran into him a while back and he said "oh so do you wanna work at Yosemite or a local park" so I said "no, Army Rangers" and he said "that's awesome, I think I've heard of them, I didn't know the army did park security"
You can probably see why I stopped hanging out with this guy...


----------



## Centermass (Feb 15, 2017)

*@carlo amedio

Stop stop stop....just stop. *

Let me ask you a question:

When was the last time you went and did PT?

Do you know the exact standards for doing a correct sit up or push up?

How many pull ups can you do CORRECTLY ?

What exactly did you do for PT?

What exactly are you doing to better yourself physically?

Have you learned the Ranger Creed?

Have you memorized it completely?

Do you know your Ranger History? And if so, how well?

History of the Regiment? And if so, how well?

Do you have a copy of the Ranger Handbook?

Have you even looked at one or what's in it?

Have you memorized Major Roger's Standing Orders?


This isn't even the half of it. The points I'm making is according to your intro, you want an Option 40, correct?

You want the Brass Ring. Something that will be the hardest and cruelest thing you have ever done, to yourself, mind and body.

Spend more time reading, learning, practicing and applying yourself and making proper use of time management to do everything you can to prepare. You will never be prepared enough once and if you ever reach the pavement at RASP. You will hit the ground running. Guys all around you will start falling by the wayside.

Will you be that guy? Or will you be that guy that has done his homework, and everything within his power to make it all the way through, from beginning until.......

This is just food for thought. You need to do a serious self assessment of where you're at and where you want to be. And just how bad you want to succeed.

*No need to answer each question here.

Just a simple "Roger that" will do. 

*


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> Well, I loved Violence of Action and thought it was an excellent book showing the progression of the 75th. *the best chapter IMO was "into the water"* because it showed how the regiment went from making BPs to operating side by side with DEVGRU.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply, and as for the guy I guess I'm not allowed to talk about, I was really under the impression he was highly respected in the special ops community, and I would guess it was something else he did that got him auto-filtered. I would say why, but after AWP 's reply, I think it's best to stifle my curiosity.



Well, I'm pretty sure that the best parts were "Of Mottoes and Men" and "Swan Song," but that's just my unbiased opinion.  Right @NomadicWriter ?


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 15, 2017)

Well although a Roger  that would do, your opinion matters to me so I will answer every question: 

The last time I did pt was yesterday, I'm taking a day off today but I will still be working on my sit up count as soreness in my abdominal region will have little impact on my pt tomorrow and I will be rucking tonight.

 I know the standards for push-ups, pull-ups and sit-ups as I looked them up some time ago. I understand there will be more scrutiny on my pt tests once I enlist, and am doing my best to meet that level of scrutiny.

 I usually crank out 6 pull-ups before my technique falls apart, I understand this is low and am working on it, as for the rest of my pt scores: 2 mile run-12:34 push ups in 2 min.:50 sit ups in 2 min.:70. 

yesterday my pt consisted of a 4-mile ruck with 30 lbs on my back, and later on a nine-mile run and a pt test (I did not test my 2-mile run, that score was from two weeks ago). the reason I rucked such a short distance with so little weight was because I am currently working on my back strength and about two blocks into every ruck my upper back starts hurting, I don't mind the pain, but the potential for injury is concerning, so I need to build it up. I will ruck again tonight unless the pain gets worse. I weight lift 4 times a week, no pretty boy workouts though, my father has a very serious background in physical fitness and I told him exactly what he needs to train me for (to the best of my knowledge). on my "days off" I work on endurance. this is different every time based on what muscles are sore and what I feel I need to improve. usually, I ruck a short distance and then run distance with or without a weighted vest(10 lbs) or I grab my footwork ladder, head down to the high school stadium to alternate between bleachers and ladders, or I bike distance. Hell even when I play Xbox I'm working out, every time I get killed I drop for push-ups and when the game ends I max my pull-ups. I know that's retarded, but it helps keep me motivated, and it's improved my pt scores.

I have the ranger creed memorized, it's printed out and pinned to my wall, I read it everyday once in the morning and once at night to keep myself motivated and for the obvious reason of needing to memorize it.

I have a decent understanding of ranger history and will soon have read every novel written by ranger vets, I believe there is invaluable information in their stories. once I have completed all of those novels I intend to focus on more "practical" ranger history, for lack of a better word, as I am only really confident on my knowledge of the regiment post-9/11.

I have a copy of the ranger handbook and have skimmed over the whole thing but as a civilian, it's like trying to read greek, I can only understand small portions of the book, and even then there's plenty I don't get. If it's worth it for me to use google extensively to "translate" it I will, but I have never heard of any rangers who picked it up and read it before even enlisting, this may be due to them never being advised to, so if it will help me I'll do it.

I have not memorized Rogers standing orders, I will.

Thank you very much for your reply, I gained a lot from it. due to family matters, I will not be enlisting until June, so if there is anything else I can do that you would advise me to do I would be incredibly grateful for the advice.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2017)

Centermass said:


> *No need to answer each question here.
> 
> Just a simple "Roger that" will do.
> 
> *






carlo amedio said:


> Well although a Roger  that would do, your opinion matters to me so I will answer every question:



You just blew off a retired, highly respected Ranger NCO, a man who has mentored countless young men on their journey to a scroll. Carrying that mentality into uniform will cause you some discomfort. Taking it to RASP will be...."problematic."

Good luck.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure that the best parts were "Of Mottoes and Men" and "Swan Song," but that's just my unbiased opinion.  Right @NomadicWriter ?





AWP said:


> You just blew off a retired, highly respected Ranger NCO, a man who has mentored countless young men on their journey to a scroll. Carrying that mentality into uniform will cause you some discomfort. Taking it to RASP will be...."problematic."
> 
> Good luck.


I'm very sorry, I didn't mean to blow him off, I have massive respect for his accomplishments. I misinterpreted him. I thought Ranger Centermass was asking the questions and letting me know I didn't have to answer them if I wasn't prepared to for any reason. I will pay more attention to detail in the future.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2017)

:wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 16, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> I'm very sorry, I didn't mean to blow him off, I have massive respect for his accomplishments. I misinterpreted him. I thought Ranger Centermass was asking the questions and letting me know I didn't have to answer them if I wasn't prepared to for any reason. I will pay more attention to detail in the future.



Read more, post less. We have plenty of Ranger pics and videos now.

No need to reply to this post.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 16, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah well that is a typical gay ass SEAL response. SEALs tend to think being a quiet professional means lying to everyone about what you do, while doing it, then writing books when you are done.



+1 like.

Dolphin shiners. How else do you think dolphins always look so shiny?


----------



## NomadicWriter (Feb 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure that the best parts were "Of Mottoes and Men" and "Swan Song," but that's just my unbiased opinion.  Right @NomadicWriter ?


 
Completely unbiased. No reason to think otherwise. :)


----------

